# Fursona for commission



## Civata128 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello! I'm new to this community only because I seek to purchase some custom artwork of my fursona. I don't enjoy just grabbing something random from a google search to use. Since I am terrible at drawing, I would like a relatively skilled artist to work for a price so we can both be happy with the end product! 

A bit of information for you is that my fursona is a pink panther! Aha, or a mountain lion, however you decide to view it. So if you're familiar with drawing feline types, please respond! 

A reply here would be nice ^.^ I have an idea on pricing, but that's up for discussion! Thank you very much ;D If it works out I'll want several drawings over time. Thank you so much for reading!


----------



## Pillowglitch (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey there, I'm new here too. I like to draw and fuse animals. Kind of bored stiff now because there's no reason to draw lately.
Here are some of my latest paintings: Gift Arts by pillowglitch on DeviantArt
Let me know if there's a style you might prefer.


----------



## LumeKat (Jul 8, 2017)

My prices start from 10$ and I have a character sheet base option
Commission Info for LumeKat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Tenseki (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi, I'm interested in taking up your commission.
Here's my commission info: Commission Info for TensaiAkage -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## binjiarts (Jul 8, 2017)

all my prices are under 30 dollars and id love to work with you!
prices:Commission Info for binjiarts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
gallery: Ichigo6769's DeviantArt Gallery


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jul 9, 2017)

Howdy! I could draw your pink panther for you, though price would vary depending on what you're wanting. Here's my FurAffinity for examples:
Userpage of extinguishedhope -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

And even if you don't choose me, good luck with finding an artist! ^~^


----------



## Kimiosiki (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, I'm interested in taking up your commission! If you're interested please feel free to take a look at my work: michellegruppettaportfolio.blogspot.com.mt: Michelle Gruppetta Portfolio: Optional
Thanks!


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 12, 2017)

I do commissions starting at $30, from simple sketches to highly detailed paintings, and I have no problem at all drawing feline anatomy, either realistically or in a more cartoony style. 










(I'm aware neither of these are felines. Oops. They're more to show the styles really)

You can pm me any time for more information. I'm interested in hearing more about your project and seeing what I can do to give you some quality artwork! Depending on your project, I might even be able to adjust prices a bit. 

Thank you for the offer and good luck finding a match!


----------



## puppiyo (Jul 15, 2017)

puppiyo.deviantart.com: COMMISSIONS


----------

